# DIRAClive corrected response



## hifikid80 (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I just wanted to know..what will be the corrected response look like if i measure it with REW. I found this image on the internet, would it look like one of the green lines or that yellow flat line in the middle which seems to be too good?. thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The line in the middle is Dirac's prediction of what the average of the various individual measurements will look like after correction, the green lines are all the individual after-correction responses in the various measurement positions.


----------



## hifikid80 (May 30, 2016)

what would be my response curve if i measure it with REW? would it be closer to line in the middle ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, it would look like one of the green lines. Correction systems like Dirac, Audyssey or equalisers like those from miniDSP or Behringer cannot alter the seat-to-seat variation between measurements. When multiple measurements are made in Dirac it generates corrections that help on average, which means the corrections won't be an exact match for any individual location. If you measure at a single position and ask Dirac to correct only that, you will get something more like the yellow line. But if you move the mic and measure again at the new position you will get a different result.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I own a MiniDSP DDRC-88A Dirac live device. I have made Dirac calibrations using just a single point position for the microphone, then afterwards taken a measurement in REW. I found the two charts almost identical. However it is nigh on impossible to do the full 9 point Dirac calibration and then repeat the exact same 9 points when measuring in REW to compare as in the OP's example.

Bottom line is that I find Dirac works very well, though like most room EQ it still benefits from optimisation afterwards using REW, particularly around the crossover region by fine tuning the target curves of the speakers and sub(s), plus tweaking the sub delay timing.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes,

those nine curves are visible in the Full Dirac Live version only... you will notice that even if they are different they show a general behaviour (before and after) that is corrected by Dirac in accordance with the user defined target (the orange line) in order to obtain the desired tonal balance:

BEFORE









AFTER









:smile: Flavio


----------

